

$41 Million Startup Color Is Forced Into An Early, Buzzword-Laden Pivot - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/inside-colors-pivot-2011-6

======
mindcrime
_Color has "38 employees [who] work in a space with room for 160, amid beanbag
chairs, tents for napping and a hand-built half-pipe skateboard ramp."_

Wow, just wow. And we all thought that the excesses of the original Dot Com
bubble (Aeron chairs, etc.) were excessive.

Then again, it might serve as a nice recruiting tool. If the half-pipe is big
enough for BMX bikes in addition to skateboards, I could see it being a perk
I'd care about. :-)

Now if they'd just design and build an outdoor "street" course, with a few old
cars, a box ramp, wall ramp, etc....

~~~
tilt
" _it's hard to blame someone for raising $41 million on an idea if they can_
"

